# Pregnant cat with very bad fleas, help please



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, Iv taken in a stray pregnant cat who has a very bad case of fleas iv tried Diatomaceous Earth which im still using but it doent seem to be working on her, i think its due to the scale of the investation.

Iv been given advise to use Capstar to rid the fleas on her then treat with Frontline anyone else treated a pregnant cat before? Im very worried about her litter when they arrive as her white bits (most of her underneath) is crawling with them.:?

Im treating the house and my other cats and she has let me bath her twice.

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Have you tried bathing her with Dawn dish soap? It kills fleas, and what I have done in the past (which may or may not work for you depending on how easy she is to bathe) is sudz her up, and make her sit all soapy like in the tub. The fleas that can, will try and run up to her face, I always used a flea comb and combed them up, then swished the comb in the water so they would end up in there and drown. When the fleas stop running to her face, chances are you got the most of them. Rinse real good. Dawn is apparently pretty safe since it's not actually a pesticide. A lot of rescues in my area use this method to get rid of fleas. It's safe enough that if the first time doesn't get all of them, you can bathe her again shortly after.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

The rescue I volunteer with uses Dawn on bottle babies who have fleas, so I'm sure it's safe for a pregnant mamma.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure about Frontline but Advantage spot on treatment can be used on pregnant cats (and Drontal Cat can be used for worms).


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

In my experience, Advantage works great on fleas.
Frontline = not that great on fleas. 

I had quite the flea outbreak during last year's scorching, dry summer. Frontline made very little difference, but Advantage cleared things up in a hurry. 
Good luck with your cat, Ragdoll. 
Would like to see a photo of your little waif.


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks so much peeps Iv bathed them all again tonight just with soap and water but ill be getting some of that Downs stuff too I think she will be ok while pregnant but worry that once the kitties are here she will not let me near her?? Ill get some Advantage too thanks again and ill let you know if it works.

Yes ill post some pics of the kittens i can start to get excited when the fleas are under control xx


----------

